# Drill a clean 4" hole in the exterior wall - wood and vinyl siding



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Saber saw.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

If you want pretty, you can cut the vinyl and the wood with something like the RotoZip.

Or, if not so pretty is an option, you can cut the vinyl with a sharp razor knife, then drill a bunch of holes in the wood and tap the remaining wood piece out with a hammer.


Either way, the flanges for the dryer vent will cover most but the worst errors...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

4" hole saw, predrill the pilot hole first so the hole saw doesnt wander.
go very slow and let the saw make the cut.. perfect hole for a dryer vent or bathroom fan


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yup definitley the 4" hole saw!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> 4" hole saw, predrill the pilot hole first so the hole saw doesnt wander.
> go very slow and let the saw make the cut.. perfect hole for a dryer vent or bathroom fan


Sounds like a plan to me!:thumbsup: You will need a mandrel if one is not integrated with the saw. Here is the deal though, a saw and mandrel is going to set you back $20-25 on the low but reasonable quality end. I suspect there are even cheaper ones out there that may get you through this project but not many more. 









So if this is the only time you would use the hole saw, something like a saber saw will certainly work but a hole saw will be much more precise. Not sure a rotozip type tool will cut deep enough?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ditto on the hole saw, except get yourself a 4 1/8" hole saw. It is a common size and was made for 4" vent installations. Provides just that extra little bit of clearance for the vent tube to slide in easily. Go easy when going through the vinyl siding. Almost no pressure is needed on the drill. You want to make sure the holesaw starts straight so it doesn't snag the siding. Once you get through the siding, it goes through the wood easily with a little pressure. I usually drill a small hole from the inside so I know where I'm going to end up between the joists. 
P.S. Don't drill through the vinyl when its cold out, it will chip then. Above 40 degrees, shouldn't be a problem.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Sometimes it is better to cut vinyl in reverse.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i agree with Mike if the vent is all metal, i'd go 4 3/8'' if using a vinyl vent


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you plan on using one of these to vent through the siding then the other suggestions are not 100% corrcect.

http://www.accentbuildingproducts.com/cgi-bin/accent/shutters/specvents.html
Most vents need a square hole in the siding not a round one.

Use a hole saw but only go through one layer at a time, because the plug needs to be removed from the hole saw and the insulation will need to be moved out of the way before boring the next hole.
Once the holes bored through the siding remove the pieces of siding in the area where the hole is. (it's best to try and bore the siding in the middle of a panel not where the seam is.)
Remove the trim ring off of the vent then install the dryer vent to the sheathing (use a 6" torpedo level to check it before nailing.) Then the siding gets cut to fit around the siding block. Make sure there's about 3/8" gap all the way around the siding block so the siding will have room to expand and contract.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

don't cut a square hole thru your sheathing:no: make a round hole and cut the siding to fit the vent

and don't forget to flash it


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for making that clearer Tom. That's what I said but someone may have missed that part.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:no:thank you Joe,your replies are always spot on,i for one am impressed by your construction knowledge and your accurate concise answers

this site is lucky you have the time to share your experience,i know ive learned from you:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i just didn't want someone to cut a square hole the size of the vent like somebody here didearly in his career:whistling2:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not everyone on here agrees with you but no one ever does all the time.
We have all done stupid things. That's how we learn. 
I tryed to do a direct replacement on a 3-0 6-8 ext. door and it was 3/4" to tall. I standing there trying to figure out how to cut the header, when I realiize I had not removed the shipping block on the bottom of the door.
Went much faster once that was off. lol
I see you do not have your PM set up to recieve messages.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the way the vinyl gets cut for the vent depends entirely on the type of vent itself. some are face mounts which require a hold and nothing else.. others are j block style which you install first to the wall then notch the siding to tuck up into then a trim ring goes on

regardless which method, i always line the the openign for a hole with vycor or blueskin starting at the bottom then working my way up around to the top. then lapping the tyvek over top.. then the vent gets set into a bead of caulking on the face of the siding and then a generous bead in around the pipe itself

for a jchannel style i install it then cover the nailing flange with vycor side aroiund it leaving a 1/4- 3/8" gap then slip the trim ring on


----------

